# Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader?



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2007)

Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader? Quiz


----------



## reformedman (May 7, 2007)

78%


----------



## Davidius (May 7, 2007)

68%


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 7, 2007)

84% -  - always good at multiple choice -


----------



## Theoretical (May 7, 2007)

89%


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 7, 2007)

I got the one wrong about the length of the term of US representatives. But we didn't learn about American government in Grade 5 up here in Canada.


----------



## Civbert (May 7, 2007)

78%. Would have done better if I hadn't second guessed a couple questions.


----------



## caddy (May 7, 2007)

A "small" % of the little bugers are apparently brighter than I !


----------



## Theogenes (May 7, 2007)

94%!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!  

My avatar must be wearing off on me!


----------



## Civbert (May 7, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> 94%!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!
> 
> My avatar must be wearing off on me!



I took it again and got 100%. 

See, I can learn something.


----------



## Dagmire (May 7, 2007)

I don't care. I can beat 5th graders up.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 7, 2007)

I got one... 

(you fill in the blank!)


----------



## bradofshaw (May 7, 2007)

94% (one wrong). It was a math question. That's my weakness as long as I don't have to spell.


----------



## Steve (May 7, 2007)

94%. 

I'm not so sure that most 5th graders are going to know that "1" is the exception to the rule of prime numbers.


----------



## bookslover (May 10, 2007)

Am watching the show at this very moment. Getting depressed...


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 11, 2007)

94% - Nevada


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 11, 2007)

84%

I must say, that I hate the TV show version! Its as slow moving as "Deal or No Deal" and is torture to watch unless its tivo'd where you can ffwd through all the dead time.

Jeopardy is much better!


----------



## govols (May 11, 2007)

The results of the percentages on this thread are skewed. I mean some on this board just finished the 5th grade 8 or 9 years ago. It is still fresh on their minds.

 

I have to


----------

